# Blood Ravens Second Company



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

So I figure it's about time I start painting these Models I have sitting around. I started painting them about 8 months ago, but stopped. My painting skills.. well.. sucked, But after reading a painting gide on the Interwebs (The GW Ultramarines one, no less) something clicked, as if after reading the artical, I grew some artistic talent in some corner of my being.

My Goal is to get a 2k Army painted an ready for play, though I know I will be adding models long after that. I started off with the Assault on Black Reach set (which is a Great buy for anyone collecting one of those two armies) and a Tac. box set.

What I have so far
-2 Tactical Squads
-5 man Terminator Squad
-Dreadnaught

I also have a Captain that I have been proxying as a Librarian (Hey, im doing th Blood Ravens after all)

These where the first marines I painted.










Along with the Captain










As you can see, I had zero ability, and those Tactical Marines will most likely be granted a Simple green bath and re-painted when I get the chance.

Now for the rest of what I have.

This is the second part of the first Ten man Squad, Only a basecoat has been applied










And the Second Tac. Squad, they have been bluetacked together. Most likely after im done paining I will be mixing the two squads up, if only to reduce the Staticness of the AoBR Marines.


















And now the Terminators, which only have an ndercoat, and I probably wont paint these guys for awhile, though i'm fairly eager to paint them.










And my Dreadnaught. He has a basecoat on and im just waiting to get started with the other Marines before I put the rest of the paint on.


















Also, a little something i found sitting in my Closet from Ages ago, a Predator tank!










This Predator has been through hell and back, seeing numerous diffrent paint schenes, the Simple Green Vats atleast a dozen times. I think it has been under the service of six chapters in total  All in all, its a sentamental piece that I most likely will put out of its misery and immortalize it as a terrain piece somewhere.

OH, and Yes, those where a horde of Orks in the background 










Ill probably eather sell these guys or paint them up when I get tired of painting the Power Armored menace. so far they have served as a nice deterrant form the boredome of painting power armor over and over again.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

There are a couple of points that could make your marines a bit better.

Seam lines/mould lines. you really need to have a bash at getting rid of these, painting is easier when they are cleaned up.

Your red looks a bit patchy maybe another coat of the red would help to even it out.
Have you had a try of the Baal Red wash, its pretty good for evening out reds.

That all said you have the beginings of a nice army there and the Blood Raven scheme is a good un.

We will be seeing your next update soonish I hope?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Getting an army painted and ready to play is harder than it looks. I haven't bought anything in 6 months and i am still painting.

Vash has given some good advice and as he is a better painter than me Ihave little to add. Keep it up and don't consign the pred to the scrap heap yet(although it would make a great terrain piece) I guess you could just buy a rhino and swap the sponsons and turret over. Or look at Vash's latest work and move the pred over to the orks.

I do however second the mouldlines. I missed heaps on my earlier models and they are heaps of work to correct once painted.


----------

